# Need some advice on nursing a plant back to health



## BenDover (Dec 8, 2007)

I recently "inherited" two plants from a friend. These were some off-spring of some that they planted outside this past summer (northern hemisphere, if you are wondering). They really didn't get much care (deprived of sunlight, warm temps, and proper trimming). I brought it home on Thursday of this week, so I have had them a little over two days.

So, I built a grow box in my basement. It is about 30"X30"X48", I am using fluorescent bulbs (at about 1800 Lumens, but I am waiting on some newer bulbs so that I am able to get about 3000 lumens.), one incandescent bulb to maintain temperature (it's been constant at about 88 degrees F.). I really haven't come up with a good ventilation system yet, but as of right now I am able to open it up for a few hours a day.

I have attached some pictures. I did do some minor pruning yesterday, I trimmed off all of the brown and dry leaves. These pictures are how the plants look today. I am not sure what else I might need to do to get them to turn green again. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 8, 2007)

IMO im  not too sure but they look kinda past their prime


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 9, 2007)

If they all dead leaves i cant say id see it coming back to life. 

On the other hand , if there's still normal leaf on them then there's still a chance <---> all to do with that photosenthesis or however you spell it 

GL , im just not too sure on how it works but i think thats the basics


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 9, 2007)

btw if all works out for ya then get more than 3000 lumens , best to have 5000+ for each plant IMO


----------



## BenDover (Dec 9, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> IMO im  not too sure but they look kinda past their prime




I know, I kind of figured that when I offered to take them off of my friends hands. Like I said, that had very minimal attention. I'll see if I can get them to turn back, and if not, oh well.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 9, 2007)

what the heck did ur friend do to them id think u could just put them in a closet with a 10 watt bulb and just barley open the door and throw somme watter in every once in a while and theyd look better than that lol they look like they been threw torture ,,,lol im callin red cross


----------

